# Howdy from Vulture Hill



## Wyatt Furr

Greetings from Henderson,Nevada.
I have a retail display/interior design background with some stagecraft knowledge.So, if you want your haunt to look like the model home from Hell, I'm your wolf..err..I mean, man.
I have a yard haunt with an old west theme, which I have been working on for the last 5 years.It has a "BOOT HILL" with fog and lighting effects.
Here is the backstory.....

A house on a hill,
A Sheriff with a secret,
A lost mine,
A fortune in gold,
This is Vulture Hill.....
A gang of outlaw skellies, lead by the notorius"Jake Colt"are trying to find the "Lost Wages Mine".They have already held up the Wells Fargo Stage and have terrorized the mining town of "Rio Secco".Jake is sure the entrance to the mine is somewhere under "Vulture Hill Manor" or its cemetary.An Indian guide named,"Passing Wind",has promised to help them foil the one person who keeps getting in the way,"Sheriff Wyatt Furr". Except,they are unaware that you do not **** off the sheriff on the night of the full moon. 
Things could get real hairy.......


----------



## Dr Morbius

LOL! Welcome WF!! You should write for our comic, Monsters unleashed! Great idea for a haunt..Hope to hear more from you!


----------



## roadkill

Howdy WF! Great backstory and plot! Look forward to hearing more...


----------



## Wyatt Furr

Thanks Doc,
The backstory has gone through a million rewrites.
I've stuck with a lighter tone, to reflect more humor than horror.
I have a rhyme/riddle that is supposed to go on a skeleton/gunfighter signboard at the front of the haunt, but its a bit spooky...
I'll put it out there,what do you or anyone else for that matter, think? 

From Hallowed Ground,
came mornful sounds,
the wind it barely stirred.
The Outlaw Jake,
the gold to take,
from Sheriff Wyatt Furr.
The fog was thick,
the shadows quick,
then came a sudden chill.
A heroic fight,
on Halloween night,
the place called Vulture Hill.

Noboby saw,
who won the draw,
who vanished in defeat.
They say one lives,
and candy gives,
if you say trick or treat.
But,just who waits,
behind the gates,
Is Wyatt living still?
Or is it Jake,
your gold to take?
The place called Vulture Hill

I know, I know its more like a billboard than a sign,
And I know, I cant read small printing in the dark....
Better figure in good lighting.


----------



## Vlad

Welcome aboard Wyatt. WoooooHooooo Henderson Nevada, finally someone lives in a place I've been to, lol. I'll admit that an old west theme has always captured my imagination. Any chance of some pics on that?


----------



## Zombie-F

Welcome to our own little slice of hell on the 'net!


----------



## claymud

Welcome to HF WF


----------



## DeathTouch

This forum has many hearts. so, cross over child. All are welcome. All welcome. Go into the Light of Hauntforum.com. There is peace and serenity in the Light. All are welcome. Welcome to hauntforum.com Wyatt Furr!


----------



## grapegrl

Welcome, Wyatt Furr!


----------



## Death's Door

Welcome, Wyatt Furr - Sounds like a great haunt. Come to think of it, the old west did have a few of its own ghost stories and it sounds like you tapped into something different. It's great to hear of new ideas. I hope you enjoy posting here.


----------



## heresjohnny

velcome to the dark side of the forum, look forward to learning more about Jake and company.


----------



## Dr Morbius

That poem would be great recorded and played back through a Zombie Cowboy!


----------



## SuFiKitten77

*Welcome ​*


----------



## heresjohnny

Dr Morbius said:


> That poem would be great recorded and played back through a Zombie Cowboy!


Yeah, Dr Morbius will do the sound effects for you, but it will cost you a leg. Bone, that is.


----------



## Hella

Welcome to the fun Wyatt Furr! 
Your haunt sounds great!


----------



## Blackwidow

Greetings W.F. and welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Can't believed I missed a welcome, what's up with that?

Welcome Wyatt Furr and what they said!


----------



## Michigal

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Can't believed I missed a welcome, what's up with that?


Sleepin' on the job, again, FE??? (J/K)

Welcome Wyatt Furr. Your haunt sounds great.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

What a great welcome!
Thank you all for your kind words
I will try to post pics soon
I had some trouble when I tried to post them on "haunt pics" and "Halloween Gallery".It kept saying they were too big.(there's a high tech term)
I will try to get a computer savay friend over to help.
I also want him to help set up a web site,to showcase the haunt and the few simple projects I have done.I am one of those people, that once a key item is done,I can "dress the set", around it to make it complete. I have a theater background,so its all about the "show". (Yes, its true what you may have heard.....I have arranged my tombstones by size, so that the recede into the yard in a forced perspective)....The nieghbors think I'm insane...what else is new.....


----------



## Hella

my neighbors have always thought I was insane...my halloween display just proves them right 

have you tried photobucket.com for your photos, that is a fairly easy site to navigate.


----------



## Sinister

Welcome to it! Hope the forum is as fun for you as it is for the rest of us.


----------

